# My new 90g tree frog tank



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

I would like to breed tree frogs someday so im starting with a big tank and a few tree frogs 2-red eyes and 1 whites 1green.Hope you enjoy the pics


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Nice tank i like your decor.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

looks awesome!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

whoaa.. looks beautifull looks natural and clean. very nice


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks Great


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

The best frog tank I've seen.


----------



## wayne the pain (Mar 30, 2004)

Nice set up you got there, but i think your whites treefrog will eat your red eyes in the end :nod:


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

wayne the pain said:


> Nice set up you got there, but i think your whites treefrog will eat your red eyes in the end :nod:


the whites does not move ever he has no problem being fed


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

wow that tank is really nice, and i know nothing bout frogs but they look pretty nice


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

yes watch your whites with the red eyes. i have a friend that use ot have a whites and it would go after mie throguh the outside of the cage. they become monsters with age.

J-Rod


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

90g for 4 lil frogs? thn thats the biggest tank ive seen for frogs.


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

black_piranha said:


> 90g for 4 lil frogs? thn thats the biggest tank ive seen for frogs.


Ya i know but it doesnt hold water and i plan on getting more and breeding so i like the extra room


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

ucpiranha said:


> 90g for 4 lil frogs? thn thats the biggest tank ive seen for frogs.


Ya i know but it doesnt hold water and i plan on getting more and breeding so i like the extra room
[/quote]

nice, why not try breeding some poisonous frogs? there really pretty.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That's a great looking frog tank! Looks super natural!


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Looks great except for the bright blue water bowl. That kind of takes away the "natural" look. Maybe you could find a dark brown one or ideally find one that looks like rock.

I must say you're giving your frogs a top-notch environment in that 90 gallon!


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

thats great, good luck with breeding


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Do you have problems maintaining the necessary humidity with a full screen top like that?


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Nice frogs and setup.

The blue bowl doesnt look too natural though


----------

